# Frogmats



## s2k9k (Apr 10, 2012)

Has anyone here ever used these? I am curious if they will help keep the racks clean. My racks get stuff burnt on and it takes a lot of scrubbing to get it off. I just saw these today and wondered if they would help with the clean up.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is a link to several posts talking about Frogmats.  On this forum if you use the search bar at the very top and type in the subject it will pull up any reference to that item that has been posted

Good luck

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Frogmats


----------

